# Par rapport à



## corrs

Bonjour ! 
J'ai un doute sur une phrase en espagnol, pour traduire l'expression " Par rapport à " : J'ai vu " con respecto a " mais je ne suis pas sûr, pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Ex: Il fait moins beau, par rapport à l'année dernière .

Merci d'avance


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Corrs , en este contexto ;

Il fait beau, *par rapport* à l'année dernière:
Hace buen tiempo, *en comparación* al año pasado.

Par contre  *con respecto *me semble valable aussi , attendons d'autres avis


Bonne journée


----------



## esteban

corrs said:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> J'ai un doute sur une phrase en espagnol, pour traduire l'expression " Par rapport à " : J'ai vu " con respecto a " mais je ne suis pas sûr, pouvez-vous m'aider ?
> 
> Ex: Il fait moins beau, par rapport à l'année dernière .
> 
> Merci d'avance


 
Salut corrs,

Dans ce cas tu peux utiliser _con respecto a_ sans problème ou _en comparaciòn a_...

No hay tanto sol con respecto al ano pasado.
ou
No hay tanto sol en comparaciòn al ano pasado.

En fait c'est ton _il fait beau_ qui m'a posé problème à traduire ton exemple! J'arrive pas à trouver une expression en espagnol aussi pratique.
Tu pourrais aussi dire:

No està tan lindo el dìa con respecto al ano pasado.
...

saludos
esteban

PS je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Francisco Javier...j'avais oublié que pour signifier _il fait beau_, on peut aussi dire _hace buen tiempo_...


----------



## corrs

Merci beaucoup Francisco Javier et Esteban !

Sans vouloir vous embêter, est-ce que vous pourriez me dire dans quel cas ( par exemple) on ne peut pas employer " con respecto" ou cela marche toujours ?


----------



## esteban

corrs said:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup Francisco Javier et Esteban !
> 
> Sans vouloir vous embêter, est-ce que vous pourriez me dire dans quel cas ( par exemple) on ne peut pas employer " con respecto" ou cela marche toujours ?


 
Dans ce genre de cas, je pense que c'est à peu près pareil. 
Peut-etre qu'avec _con respecto a_, implicitement, tu choisis un point de référence si tu veux ensuite comparer avec quelque chose (comme un étalon) ou alors tu fais référence à quelque chose en particulier (*), alors qu'avec _en comparaciòn a_, tu compares point final. En fait _con respecto a_ traduit _par rapport à_ et _en comparaciòn a_ traduit _comparé à_. Et il devrait exister la meme "différence" en français. Mais c'est un peu pinailler...

(*) Con respecto al tema (ou En cuanto al aumento de...) del aumento de los salarios, el presidente de la empresa todavìa no se ha pronunciado.
En ce qui concerne l'augmentation des salaires, le président de l'entreprise ne s'est pas encore prononcé.

Dans ce cas-là tu ne pourrais pas remplacer _con respecto à_ par _en comparaciòn a_ puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'une comparaison...

saludos

esteban


----------



## Unai

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Se escucha esta expresión bastante a menudo, pero no se qué significa exactamente, ni cómo se escribe.

Gracias


----------



## Zakalwe

Dices que *Para Pour- Para por* es una expresión francesa ?
No entiendo lo que es, y nunca lo he visto.


----------



## zaby

*Par rapport (à) *quizas ?

Significa *con respecto (a) *


----------



## Unai

Upssssssss, no estaba seguro de cómo se escribía pero no pensaba que estuviera tan lejos!!!

Pues tiene que ser eso, par rapport...Tienes imaginación!! 

Merci


----------



## Hanibal Hekter

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos

querria saber como se traduce la expresion "par rapport" en el sentido por ejemplo de "la position de la table par rapport a la porte ..." entonces par ubicar dos cosas o objetos relativamente. Yo no tengo ninguna idea.

Gracias.

HH


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

Que tal: "*la situacion de la mesa con respecto a la puerta..."*
A ver lo que opinan los nativos

Saludos a todos


----------



## andrea-b

Hola,
también se puede decir directamente:

'la posición de la mesa con respecto a la puerta'

De una nativa,

Andrea


----------



## totor

otras opciones:

*respecto de*, *con relación a*.


----------



## Hanibal Hekter

Hola

gracias a todos. "Con respecto a" me parece muy bien.

Saludos

HH


----------



## Beautifull

" Par rapport " en frances significa " con respecto a " en espanol.


----------



## Lamemoor

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenos días, necesito ayuda para traducir la parte en rojo:

*Examen Médico*: El *14 de marzo de 2009 *fue sometido a una *radiografía de la pelvis* que mostró una hipodensidad relativa un poco más acentuada en el borde superior de la cresta iliaca derecha par rapport au coté gauche mais sanz zone lytique corticale bien definie.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Con respecto a.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos noches:

Si bien me gustaría tener la frase entera en francés, yo diría *en* *comparación con.*


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> *en* *comparación con.*


 Yo pensé en eso también, pero no lo propuse porque pensé que era muy coloquial.


----------



## Lamemoor

Grand merci


----------



## duduu21

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Buenas noches,

¿Cuál es la expresión equivalente a "*les uns par rapport aux autres*"? 

_("Si les individus ne sont pas plus favorisés ou défavorisés les uns par rapport aux autres, alors seul l'effort individuel sera pris en compte dans la distinction entre les individus..."_
_> Si los individuos no están más favorecidos o desfavorecidos... __¿unos con respecto a otros/los unos con respecto a los otros/los unos en relación a los otros?_, pues/entonces se tomará en cuenta sólo el esfuerzo individual en la distinción entre los individuos...

Muchas gracias de antemano 

¿o quizás _"unos en comparación con otros"_...?

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## esteban

Hola duduu21:


Todas tus propuestas son válidas pero puedes decir sencillamente "unos respecto a otros".


Saludos
esteban


----------



## duduu21

Muchas gracias Esteban  

Saludos


----------



## MGFrib

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*​* 
*
Bonjour,

Etoy traduciendo al español un Acuerdo entre Accionistas en el cual se define las funciones que desempeña el comité y me resultat dificil traducir esta parte: "Le comité détermine le niveau annuel de la partie variable de la rémunération du Président de la Société sur la base *des performances par rapport aux objectifs *fixés"

Mi intento es "El comité fija el nivel anual de la parte variable de la remuneración del Presidente basandose en *la relación entre objetivos y resultados*". Pero temo que la palabra "relación" no traduzca bien lo que significa el francés: il s'agit en fait de la "différence" (au sens mathématique du terme) entre les objectifs fixés et ceux qui ont effectivement été atteints (la performance). J'ai l'impression que "relación" ne veut dire que le lien entre les objectifs et les résultats. 
Casi se podria expresar como "el porcentage de cumplimiento de los objetivos" pero ¡claro que no lo puedo traducir asi ya que se trata de un documento empresarial!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Par rapport à : *en relación con /** con relación a* / *respecto a* (ça marque tout aussi bien qu'en français une comparaison,  proportionnelle ou pas.)

... los resultados alcanzados en relación con/respecto a los objetivos propuestos.

Attends d'autres opinions, s'il te plaît.

Bisous,

Gévy

  Note de modération: J'ai separé ta question du fil où tu l'avais placée, car il ne concernait pas l'expression "par rapport à".


----------



## galizano

Propongo : tomando como base los resultados con relación a los objetivos fijados.


----------

